# Best way to apply Deft Brushing Lacquer?



## reef12 (Dec 7, 2006)

If this is  posted somewhere sorry for the rehash.

I looked but did not see a method of applying it.

Thanks all


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 7, 2006)

I use an air brush.
Check Russes site, he has a lot of information on lacquer.


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 7, 2006)

I also use an air brush.  Although I just finished a centerband where I used my finger.  I plan on rubbing it out after it cures.

jeff


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 7, 2006)

I dip mine.


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 8, 2006)

I use some folded up paper towel.


----------



## sandking (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been using the deft spray can, but I think I'm wasting a lot of money on overspray.  It would be much better to use the can.  Does anyone have a link to Russes website (I'm new and don't know him)?


----------



## LanceD (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />I've been using the deft spray can, but I think I'm wasting a lot of money on overspray.  It would be much better to use the can.  Does anyone have a link to Russes website (I'm new and don't know him)?



Click on finishing secrets.

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Pen10.html


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 10, 2006)

Eagle and Jeff, how do you clean your air brush after use?


----------



## LanceD (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />Eagle and Jeff, how do you clean your air brush after use?



Spray laquer thinner through it.Keep an extra bottle with laquer thinner and hold a rag against the tip so that the air can be blown back into the bottle then keep on spraying thinner through it until there's no laquer left in the tip assembly.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 12, 2006)

Do your air brushes resemble mine? It's about 6" in length.


----------



## sandking (Dec 12, 2006)

I would also like to know which air brushes you folks use.  Do you spray on the lathe or off?


----------



## jtate (Dec 12, 2006)

I dip pen parts into it and hang them to dry (with appropriate bushings left in place at bottom.  There's no overspray waste since there's no spray.  Cleaning is easy, just throw away the bamboo skewer that the parts were on or peel the dried lacquer off the threaded rod and nut if I used that method.

And I dip straight from the can, further reducing waste.


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />Do your air brushes resemble mine? It's about 6" in length.



Your airbrush looks much nicer than mine.  I use the one from HF that you can get for $5 on sale.

I spray off the lathe and then put back on the lather after it cures to rub it out.

jeff


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 12, 2006)

Jeff, mine was originally purchased to apply makeup to the face therefore the spray is super, super fine.  Mine was $160 and that is why I hesitate to use it and am asking so many questions.  I have 2 so maybe I will just bite the bullet and try one.  Thanks!


----------

